# ABB PAD/PSD 735 Veritron Drive



## Boesk (Mar 6, 2010)

I was wondering if someone might be able to help me out with locating some parts for an (obsolete) ABB PAD 735 Drive. The company I work for has two of them and we won't have the capital money to upgrade them for at least 1 to 2 more years. I have searched ebay and a couple of other sites for the control boards to have as spares but have not had much success. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jabberwoky (Sep 2, 2012)

The only place I know that might have contacts or some information on the old ABB drives is this place: mic-mic.net. They used to do warranty repair for Baldor but since ABB bought Baldor I'm not sure what they are up to these days. Give them a call I'm sure they can tell you over the phone if they can at least try and get you parts or not.


----------



## Boesk (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, I will try them today.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone who knows abb VFD's shout it out, I have a question.


----------



## ManojVelukar (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, I am Searching for the Manual for ABB-Veritron PAD/PSD Drive ( 3ADT21 8083R0614 ) for parameters. If someone can hlp me regarding the same.

Manoj Velukar


----------



## Luis C. Perez (Oct 25, 2013)

*Abb pad psd 735*

Hi, probably I have a manual, send me a mesage to e-mail [email protected]

http://www.electriciantalk.com/images/smilies/wink.gif




ManojVelukar said:


> Hi, I am Searching for the Manual for ABB-Veritron PAD/PSD Drive ( 3ADT21 8083R0614 ) for parameters. If someone can hlp me regarding the same.
> 
> Manoj Velukar


----------



## sagarradke (Nov 15, 2014)

*Abb veritron pad 600 drive manual*

HI,

Can any help me for getting abb veritron pad 600 operating manual.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow, apparently ABB (or anyone who has one) is missing an opportunity to sell some manuals for old DC drives here...


----------



## Luis C. Perez (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello, We have some parts about ABB PAD 625, probably you can use.
Are you interest?


----------



## Yurizal Hana (Mar 13, 2017)

*ABB veritron PAD 600*


Hi, I have the manual, send me a message to email [email protected]


----------

